# Esnagi lake



## HUBBHUNTER

Leaving Saturday the 6th for few days of fishing and relaxing with a group of guys. This will be my 2nd time going up all though its been since 2006. The walleye fishing is excellent but I hope we are able to get into some slob pike. The biggest caught in our group in 2006 was 35 inches by me. I'm taking a fly rod this time and hoping to hit the 40 inch mark! Here's to the wilds of Canada and shore lunches everyday!!

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Blueump

Typing this from the Lodge Eighty Eight main lodge looking out over Lake Esnagi right now. 

We fly out back out for home tomorrow. The walleye are huge this year with many running 25+ inches. You have to actually work to find enough smaller fish for your shore lunch (under 18), but not for lack of fish...its just sorting through the big fish. We did best at the north end of the lake and around the traditional island points. Vertical and horizontal jigging works best of course with anything you put on - minnows, soft plastics, etc...but we also caught them on crankbaits.

The pike are much more difficult. Of course you'll catch them sprinkled in with the walleye, but we spent a day and a half specifically targeting them, with little luck. I caught one that ran 40 inches on a walleye jig. They aren't where you usually find them this time of year however. The shallow bays and black bottom bays are empty - zero fish. The cabbage weed flats are only holding small fish, and trolling or casting along points is coming up empty. I'm at a loss to help you out with the pike because we tried hard and often, with no luck. We tried body baits, cranks, stick baits, spinner baits, top water and even buzz baits but nada! 

The mayfly hatch is happening right now and they are so thick they are clogging the sonar pictures. We're thinking that the suckers are feeding heavily on them, and the pike have their bellies full of the suckers. Basically, just getting a follow is difficult. I hope you have better success than we did.

One more thing...bring TONS of butane for your thermocells. The skeeters are so thick and vicious this year that the black flies are carrying thermocells! Seriously, make sure you are prepared for the blood sucking insects - they are TERRIBLE this year!

Paul


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Thanks for the update Paul! Our pike situation was similar, but not as dire as yours, back in 2006. We mostly target Walleye only because the fishing is so much better than the pike. I'm just excited to get back up to Canada so a few pike will only be a bonus.


----------



## Blueump

Heading home this morning. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## PaleRider

Ahhhh Canada, great pics.

Hubbhunter show us your pictures on your return.

Russ


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

A few from last trip.


----------



## Tankster

Here was a bear that interrupted our shore lunch on Esnagi. Had to quickly throw everything into the boat including a sizzling pan of potatoes.


----------



## PaleRider

Great pictures guys, I"ll try and post a few of mine then I get home from Florida.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app

I returned from 3 days of fishing at Esnagi lake last night and I have to say it was the best trip up there I've ever had. I caught over 100 fish with most being pike between 25 and 35 inches. I didn't catch the big one this time but catching them one right after another is fine by me. On our 2nd night from around 4pm until 9:30pm a conservative guess would be around 35 pike caught by me alone. They were in around 10-15 ft of water 40 or so yards from shore where there were bolders and tree dabree in small bays, on the back side of weeds. The normal bays just didn't produce. Dozens of walleye over 20 inches were thrown back after our limits were caught. Sunday morning it felt like early april with wind and heavy rain but after lunch it cleared up and we had great weather the next 2 1/2 days. That skinny pike didn't put up a fight at all and just let the angler drag it in, clearly not in the best of health. That tractor trailer on it's side with on our way to Wawa in the ditch on a severe curve. There were only 6 in our group which is down from the usual 12-15 but a couple of the guys that have been going for 20+ years couldn't remember a better trip. I'll add more pics as the other guys send them to me.


----------



## josheupmi

Nice report and pics! Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gill'in time

Silently beautiful been 14 years since I've been their with my father still remember like was yesterday bobber fishin with sucker minnows for pike taking turns dad say its a big one u want it me says no and boom in the boat comes a 43in pike Beauty never forget them two trips up their hope I can share with my boys in four to five years awsome pics !


----------



## TrailMarker

Hi Jared, my wife and I met you and your friend at the dock, we were the couple from Owosso.

Jim


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Hey Jim it was great to meet you! I hope the fish gods treated you well. Wally really has a special place on Esnagi and I can't wait to get back up in 2 years.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER




----------

